# Worthwhile to reload 380?



## Brad01

Are 380s too small to be relaoded comfortably? I've reloaded over 12,000 45ACP but that's the only caliber. With factory range ammo at just over $13/50 box, is it even worth it? Any guesses how many I would have to reload to break even if all I try to pay for the the additional die/die holder setup? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TOF

Last time I looked Lee Die sets were $21 to $30 dependant on whether you want the 3 or 4 die set. your other hardware can't cost much more than $20 so $50 at the outside. Ammoman sells their cheapest .380 for $199/1000 so I figure you can save around $100/1000 without any difficulty.

Your first 500 rounds pay for the hardware.

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy

I don't shoot enough .380's to make it worth wild to me. But if I did I would reload them in heart beat.:smt023


----------



## PanaDP

I did it when I had my PPK. It was definitely worth it. The ammo is small but it's still fairly expensive. If you do, try sierra's 90 gr FMJ bullet, the ones with the slightly flat nose. They shot great for me no matter what I put behind them.


----------



## benzuncle

I reload 380's for my NAA Guardian. I usually push 100 rounds through it when I go to the range. I used to do 200 at a time but now have the 45's to keep my company too. If you have a press as TOF already mentioned, the setup is relatively inexpensive. I purchased the 3-die set and added the carbide factory crimp and a 4-hole turret. I have loaded around 700 rounds so far and shot'em all with no FTF's. My original setup with the Lee Classic Turret Press was for 45ACP. The changeover takes about 5 minutes. If you like to reload, why not "roll your own" 380's too?


----------



## mactex

I've been reloading 380 cartidges for about 2 years and have not had any problems. Just be aware that with such a small case even small variations in the powder, seating depth, or crimp will make more significant changes in pressure than with a larger cartridge case.


----------



## mccoy

I started handloading 380s a few months ago, a litel math showed that I could save EU$ 200 a month if shooting an average of 1000 rounds per month.

Handloading that caliber has shown to be so cost effective that I just ordered a costly Dillon press to cut handloading times and catch up on sleep.

I'll recoup the expense in 6 months.

Of course the savings also depend on how you can choose your ingredients and optimize your reloads


----------



## Wandering Man

I've handloaded over 2800 rounds on my Dillon XL650. The press is a little more finicky in its adjustments, but it still worked well.

Cost effective? Yes, especially when you can re-use the cases.

The only problem I've come across is it is hard to find spent .380 shells at my local indoor range, so I'm extra careful to collect all I shoot.

More important to me than cost is knowing I don't have worry about Wal-Mart not carrying the ammo, and I don't have to trek 40 miles into town and then stand in line at Academy.

WM


----------



## hideit

i wouldn't
doubt if it much cheaper
do you already load?
the powder charge is so important with a case of little volume
see
http://www.handloads.com/calc/loadingCosts.asp


----------



## Brad01

Thank you all for the ideas.


----------



## mccoy

Wandering Man said:


> The only problem I've come across is it is hard to find spent .380 shells at my local indoor range, so I'm extra careful to collect all I shoot.
> 
> WM


Wandering man, that's an international problem, apparently!!!

Never been able to find spent .380's, amidst mountains of 9mm's


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I like many people I know don't reload just as a cost reducing issues. I personally like to be able ot create a round that my pistols will like better than anything I can buy. I was laughed at some years back for rolling my own 9mm. People saying they are cheap enough to just buy them. In reality I can load them a lot cheaper but the best thing is I have a load that my gun will like best and you can tell the difference on range day.

380 are not cheap considering what you are getting. I'm sure you can reload them a good deal cheaper. I haven't actually done it myself being I just don't shoot a 380 enough to make me want to set up for it....yet..But I'm sure it would be cost effective.


----------



## txpete

I have 2 380's.a walther ppk and a 380 mak so I do reload for them.

I cast my own bullets so it really cuts down on price.

lb of powder say 20.00 now for bullseye.
7000 grs to the pound. so $.0028 per gr X 2.8 grs =.007 X 50 rounds= .35 for powder per box of 50.
primers 1.80 a 100 so .90 for 50.
so if you cast your own bullets the total would be $1.60 per box of 50 pretty cheap shooting.

so add say 13.00 a 100 for jackerted bullets if you were buying them.
would be a extra $6.50 or $8.10 total for 50 rounds

factory ammo $14.00 that would be a savings of $5.90.
pete


----------

